
Ethereum will kick off Constantinople upgrade in 20 hours - tmlee
https://www.coingecko.com/en/explain/ethereum_constantinople_hard_fork
======
tmlee
Ethereum upgrade should have taken place in 16th January last month only to be
delayed by a bug found in EIP1283.
[https://medium.com/myetherwallet/constantinople-explained-
th...](https://medium.com/myetherwallet/constantinople-explained-the-tom-
cruise-cyborg-edition-29ec70a72496)

